
U.C. Irvine Rescinds Acceptances for Hundreds of Applicants - eplanit
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/29/us/uc-irvine-acceptance-rejected.html
======
namlem
This is a pretty shitty thing to do. When Rutgers let in too many students a
whole back, they converted a bunch of common areas to makeshift dorms and put
up those who still didn't fit in hotels.

------
cylinder
Why's everyone in this country so incompetent?

~~~
copperx
This can be explained by trickle down competency, responsibility, and work
ethic.

